# Beste Spiele (USK 12)



## Pr0t0type (24. August 2010)

Ich hab keinen Ordner für Spiele Allgemein gefunden und dann hab ichs mal da rein gegeben wo viele Betrachter sind (waren) 

Ich suche gute Games für USK 12 also helft mir 



*Games*

Siedler 7
Tomb Raider Reihe


----------



## Carver (24. August 2010)

Einfach mal bei Amazon stöbern...

Auf Anhieb weiß ich jetzt leider kein USK 12 Game, hab nur USK 16 und darüber...

Aber wie erwähnt, bei Amazon gibt's da sicher ne Menge...!

Gruß

Marky


----------



## Computer_Freak (24. August 2010)

Also ein Wirklich gutes Spiel wäre Starcraft 2 

oder was mir so noch einfällt wären Aufbauspiele wie Anno 1404 oder Siedler 
oder halt noch Rennspiele 

Mfg


----------



## b14ckj4ck (24. August 2010)

welches Genre?
darf es auch ab 6 sein?

*Strategie:*
- Starcraft II (USK 12)
- Age of Empires 2/3 (USK 12)
- Anno 1404 (USK 6)

*Rennspiele*
- Colin McRae Dirt 2 (USK 6)
- RaceDriver Grid (USK 6)
- Burnout Paradise (USK 12)

*Actionspiele / Rollenspiele*
- Portal (USK 12)
- Prince of Persia (USK 12)
- The Elder Scrolls 4 - Oblivion (USK 12)
- World of Warcraft (ONLINE - USK 12)
- Guild Wars (ONLINE - USK 12)


hoffe das hilft 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------

